# Valley City North Dakota winter farm show, March 2-7, 2005



## bontai Joe (Sep 16, 2003)

Valley City North Dakota has their Winter Farm Show in March 2-7, 2005. Looks like a busy week with lots of activities and very agriculturally oriented. Here is a link:

http://www.northdakotawintershow.com/2004 schedule.htm


----------

